# 100% original '84 Miyata, worth anything?



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

A guy brought in his dad's old mid-80's Miyata for a tune up today, and after looking it over it appears to be totally original, even the tires. It's not mint and has defintely seen some use, but overall it's in very good condition. I forget the model name, but are any of these old Japanese MTBs worth anything? I thought about offering him some cash or store credit for it, but I'm not sure that it's good for anything other than a boat anchor  .


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I a few times saw late eigthies, '90 blue/white RidgeRunners (H-Ball champs bike) going for quite a lot money, but in all other cases that I have seen over the years Miyatas sold for surprisingly little amounts

blue/white RR: http://www.uzzah.com/miyata.html

Currently there are 2 early partially welded Miyatas @ eBay. Recently spoke someone who aquired a '83 partially welded, partially brazed RidgeRunner for restoration


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

This one is a Ridge Runner, but it's at least 5 years older than the one you posted. It has the old frame geometry (slack angles, non-sloping top tube), Suntour XCR and lower components, a BMX style 4 bolt stem, etc. After doing a tune-up on it and checking it over closely, I'm guessing that it probably isn't worth a whole lot. And really, the last thing I need is another bike  .


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Is it the Miyata issue of the below or is it the partially welded, brazed frame?









1986 Koga Miyata RidgeRunner - XT, fl 2495

Of course what is most important is what it is worth to you. Please post some pics before you sell it to a more Japanese orientated vintagebiker


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

That looks pretty close, but it is defintely a Japanese Miyata, not a Dutch Koga (it has a big MADE IN JAPAN sticker on it  ). I'll try to get some photos of it tomorrow, stand by.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> That looks pretty close, but it is defintely a Japanese Miyata, not a Dutch Koga (it has a big MADE IN JAPAN sticker on it  ). I'll try to get some photos of it tomorrow, stand by.


Small detail: There are Japanese Miyatas, US Miyatas and European (Koga) Miyatas. All pre '96 models made with Miyata in Japan









Example of a later Japan specific RidgeRunner


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it dark blue?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

DeeEight: Yes, not "navy", but definitely not light blue either. I'll try to get a shot of it tomorrow (if the customer didn't pick it up while I was off today).


----------

